# O-Ring



## hands (6/11/14)

so i somehow managed to loose my oring on my kayfun but made a plan. my wife and kids make bangles from rubber bands. they come in all sorts of colors and just so happen to work as a oring on the kayfun. you can use these to pimp your kayfun with a bit of color if you use the full clear tank. here is a pic of the tank with dark blue

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre (6/11/14)

Very creative. And you had 4200 pcs to choose from!


----------



## rvdwesth (6/11/14)

Awesome stuff man!
That means Fat Daddy Vapes will loose a deal from me


----------



## Kaizer (6/11/14)

Clever. Nice one @hands


----------



## shabbar (6/11/14)

and probably costs literally next to nothing for those loom bands


----------



## Alex (6/11/14)

Very nice, one of my sons also makes those bands to sell to people at school.


----------



## annemarievdh (6/11/14)

Hahaha I've been eyeing my sons's for when i need to replace a o-ring 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## free3dom (6/11/14)

Introducing the vaper's version of...stealing candy from a baby

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan (7/11/14)

hands said:


> so i somehow managed to loose my oring on my kayfun but made a plan. my wife and kids make bangles from rubber bands. they come in all sorts of colors and just so happen to work as a oring on the kayfun. you can use these to pimp your kayfun with a bit of color if you use the full clear tank. here is a pic of the tank with dark blue
> View attachment 14748
> View attachment 14749


I am going to do the same to remove the gap between the Kayfun and BEC Pro ... great work @hands

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pimcowboy (7/11/14)

LOL, AWESOME!


----------

